# Yum versus Yuk



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

All the talk about statins and how beneficial they _really_ are in terms of numbers people who actually derive benefit from them got me thinking about all this 'healthy living' advice we get. So I was pleased to read this, about the risks/pleasures of bacon butties:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8019357.stm


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

weirdly im having bacon sarnies for lunch lol

ty for post northener very good read x


----------



## mikep1979 (May 10, 2009)

im defo having a good fry up for my lunch now!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> All the talk about statins and how beneficial they _really_ are in terms of numbers people who actually derive benefit from them got me thinking about all this 'healthy living' advice we get. So I was pleased to read this, about the risks/pleasures of bacon butties:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8019357.stm


Dear Northerner,

I'm a great believer in the yum - in fact I eat fat and cholesterol like its going out of fashion. The idea that we should eat low fat - low cholesterol diets is not founded on good science it was decided by the Mcgovern committee in the 1970s. Have a look at the U tube videos I recently posted on this subject.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting piece.
Thank you for bringing it to my attention.
It is particularly topical to me as I have spent the day down in the dumps beating myself up for ignoring things in the past (yum) that have caused me to be where I am today (yuk).
I know what is done is done but that doesn't make it go away!
Thanks again.
Chris


----------

